# Axminster AWVSWL 1200 / Laguna 1847



## Kentuk55

A good review, and looks to be a very stout machine


----------



## JulianLech

That's a great looking lathe. Large capacity and powerful. I doubt you would ever need a large lathe. The lathe looks similar to the Jet & Laguna models as you mentioned because they are made in the same factory. Enjoy your new machine and post some turning projects when you can.


----------



## AdamWood

You say in your review that they should/would be available in the USA. I did a Google search but could not find a place where they could be purchased. Do you have their web address or know what store might sell them in North America? Thanks.


----------



## AlexHarris

@Adam
Yep, here is the link to the one sold by Laguna http://www.lagunatools.com/lathes/lathe-1847

Hope this helps, Alex.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for the rewiew Alex 
and I think you are better served by getting it from axminster than from laguna
as I remember then axminster shuold have a reputation of backing there products up 
with a good service …. correct me if I´m wrong 
but the do know how to pack … lol
what was the shipping cost … little curious since I am in Denmark

Dennis


----------



## copcarcollector

Thanks for the review. This looks really similar to the Grizzly 18×47, G0733, especially the headstock, though the Grizzly does not have the handwheel on the left. I would bet they are all made in the same place with some minor differences by brand name. Have fun turning!

(Light shown on the Grizzly lathe is a Rockler add on part)


----------



## AlexHarris

@copcarcollector
I would agree with you there! Identical other than name a colour!


----------



## AlexHarris

@Dennisgrosen
Axminster were good they have responded to any queries I have had and refered me to one of their specialist turners!
Postage was £40 but would likely be more to denmark but I do believe they deliver that far.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

yes they does they deliver all over europe

thanks Alex 
it looks like you wont have anytrouble finding spareparts in the future 
with so many brands making the same maschine ….


----------

